# Not sure if this belongs here.. Abstract Watercolour look



## chelsealeier (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey, I'm not really sure where I can post my weird non-beauty looks, but if there's a better place, please point me in that direction! 
For this I was inspired by one of Jordan Hanz's videos. I did my whole face, but I only liked the way the lips looked. 
I used face paints, specifically Wolfe Fx's Hydrocolor 12 color palette. But next time I try this, I think I'll try with gel liners. 

EDIT- I don't know to get the image larger


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 26, 2015)

super cool!


----------

